# Brixton Splash 2016 cancelled over complaints and safety concerns



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

Maybe not the biggest surprise, but a real shame nonetheless. I've had some amazing times at Splash.

Brixton Splash 2016 cancelled over public health and organisation concerns


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hopefully it's just a re boot and it can come back a little more like was originally intended.


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2016)

The splash website still shows a countdown, and their latest tweets are to invite people to tender for the security contract for this year. I loved Splash and I'm sad.
Has this basically happened because Lambeth can't afford the police & cleanup bill ?


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 12, 2016)

I've loved Brixton Splash in the past, but last year's was a bit OTT. I wandered down for a short while but couldn't actually get anywhere, see anything or meet up with anyone. It was way beyond crowded. Shame as it's been great before - fingers crossed for 2017.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> The splash website still shows a countdown, and their latest tweets are to invite people to tender for the security contract for this year. I loved Splash and I'm sad.
> Has this basically happened because Lambeth can't afford the police & cleanup bill ?


That and a number of factors I expect, including organisational problems, more and more people from outside Brixton coming in, horribly congested streets (I got quite concerned for my safety at one point on Atlantic Road) and of course a shitload more complaints.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I've loved Brixton Splash in the past, but last year's was a bit OTT. I wandered down for a short while but couldn't actually get anywhere, see anything or meet up with anyone. It was way beyond crowded. Shame as it's been great before - fingers crossed for 2017.


I don't think it will be coming back. Brixton's changed.


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I've loved Brixton Splash in the past, but last year's was a bit OTT. I wandered down for a short while but couldn't actually get anywhere, see anything or meet up with anyone. It was way beyond crowded. Shame as it's been great before - fingers crossed for 2017.



Yep I agree, it was too much. Get there really early and leave when you realise that you're trying to dance in a 2ft space is my modus operandi.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I don't think it will be coming back. Brixton's changed.


Yeah, I guess that's true 

And I bet the massive new Premier Inn hotel would be totally against the whole thing!


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I don't think it will be coming back. Brixton's changed.


Well.. Notting Hill's changed too. i don't know. Maybe with enough volunteers it could have a chance.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Yeah, I guess that's true
> 
> And I bet the massive new Premier Inn hotel would be totally against the whole thing!


_Too much _vibrancy!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Yeah, I guess that's true
> 
> And I bet the massive new Premier Inn hotel would be totally against the whole thing!



Nah, premium rates that weekend.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 12, 2016)

What a shame.

Was busy last year but noone forces you to go to the busy bits - you can stay in Windrush Sq or the church if you want.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2016)

Residents living there don't really have much choice do they?

I'd put up with it for a day, but for some it might be quite a disruption.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Residents living there don't really have much choice do they?
> 
> I'd put up with it for a day, but for some it might be quite a disruption.


The party always ends up outside my block and is loud and goes on till late, but I'd never dream of complaining. It's only one day, after all.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> The party always ends up outside my block and is loud and goes on till late, but I'd never dream of complaining. It's only one day, after all.


That's all very well but some residents may have an 5am start for work the next day so (one day or not) it could impact on people's life.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2016)

If you was aged or a wheelchair user, or someone with particular forms of mental health issue it might be quite an onslaught.....especially the past two years when some of those streets were completely blocked...

....I'm used to be stuck in big crowds at events, and I've found splash a struggle at times.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't think the noise was considered an issue in the decision to pause it.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

ash said:


> That's all very well but some residents may have an 5am start for work the next day so (one day or not) it could impact on people's life.


Yes. But it's just one day _in a whole chuffing year!_ And Brixton has - or at least used to have - a more relaxed atmosphere about such things.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes. But it's just one day _in a whole chuffing year!_ And Brixton has - or at least used to have - a more relaxed atmosphere about such things.


I go to splash but certainly wouldn't be happy if it kept me or my family awake, one night or not. That's just my opinion as one Brixton resident I don't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2016)

ash said:


> I go to splash but certainly wouldn't be happy if it kept me or my family awake, one night or not. That's just my opinion as one Brixton resident I don't speak for anyone else.



Splash officially finishes around 6pm.


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2016)

Crikey, you curmudgeonly twits. 
Splash itself never went on past dark. I seriously doubt that the reason its been stopped is because of concern for local residents getting a good nights sleep. The street party later outside the domino is another thing entirely..


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 12, 2016)

ash said:


> I go to splash but certainly wouldn't be happy if it kept me or my family awake, one night or not. That's just my opinion as one Brixton resident I don't speak for anyone else.


Splash usually ends up outside my front door, but it's always been over long before night time.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Splash usually ends up outside my front door, but it's always been over long before night time.


Well if that's the case no problem I was only quoting editor who said it went on late


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 12, 2016)

BS is certainly not suitable for children, older people or anybody with a physical challenge. Really it's just for able-bodied young people, who are unconcerned about maturity-onset hearing loss. Not that there is anything inherently wrong with that. But… the centre of Brixton is actually pretty constricted, with a convoluted street plan, and is not the sort of place that can readily accommodate tens of thousands of people. If there was some sort of violent incident that triggered a crowd stampede, I'm pretty sure that people would be trampled. On a separate point, BS 2015 wasn't very interesting either. The food was samey, the music likewise. People were pissing, littering and occasionally puking everywhere. Having read the LBoL review, it seems that the organisers of BS are just not up to the task, and may even resent co-opeating with the various authorities/agencies, who while they may be buzz-killing bureaucrats, man, want to make sure the that people are safe.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2016)

I had a great time in 2015.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

ash said:


> Well if that's the case no problem I was only quoting editor who said it went on late


No, I said the (unofficial) after party outside my block goes on late and I'm never going to begrudge the community getting together for one night in a whole year.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> BS is certainly not suitable for children, older people or anybody with a physical challenge. Really it's just for able-bodied young people, who are unconcerned about maturity-onset hearing loss.


As wild, sloppy generalisations go, that's pretty much top drawer stuff. Splash can be many different things to different people. Not everywhere is loud neither is it only suitable for "able-bodied young people". People of all ages can enjoy the event.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2016)

ash said:


> That's all very well but some residents may have an 5am start for work the next day so (one day or not) it could impact on people's life.





editor said:


> No, I said the (unofficial) after party outside my block goes on late and I'm never going to begrudge the community getting together for one night in a whole year.


you actually said 'the party', how was I to know that you meant 'after party' this looks like one of those U75 conversation that's not going anywhere as you've got your particular view and see anyone else's comments as against you.


----------



## dbs1fan (Feb 12, 2016)

Brixton might have been more relaxed about events in the past because Brixton events were not half as popular with visitors from outside the area.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2016)

I did actually live in the centre of where Splash happened.

It was one day a year.

The same criticisms of Splash are the same ones directed at the Notting Hill Carnival. There are moves to make it NNC take place elsewhere in a cordoned off environment rather than a street festival.

What I am concerned about is move toward sanitised public events.

For all its faults on balance I support Splash.

I didn’t like all the Jasper bollox and the stuff about it it being inclusive. Even Afro Carribean people I know got annoyed that its in there eyes for "Jamaicians". As though every one of Afro Carribean descent in Brixton is from Jamaica.

I do understand that not everyone who lives in central Brixton was happy at all aspects. We used to have non Splash stalls just pitching up outside our building ( not on the public pavement) , making a mess and having a bad attitude when approached. Not respectful of existing residents.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

ash said:


> you actually said 'the party', how was I to know that you meant 'after party' this looks like one of those U75 conversation that's not going anywhere as you've got your particular view and see anyone else's comments as against you.


Foolishly, I assumed that might have actually known something about what happens at Splash. It's never gone on late. And yes, I said the 'party' and not 'the Splash event.'


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I did actually live in the centre of where Splash happened.
> 
> It was one day a year.
> 
> ...


I think the refocussing from an event celebrating the diversity of Brixton - as in all the cultures - into something that is primarily promoted as an Afro Caribbean/dance/soundsystem party has made things worse.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I think the refocussing from an event celebrating the diversity of Brixton - as in all the cultures - into something that is primarily promoted as an Afro Caribbean/dance/soundsystem party has made things worse.



I agree. Jasper did not help matters in that regard.

I do take issue with the Council statement:



> A spokesperson for Lambeth council said: “Sadly, last year’s event became a victim of its own success and we need to pause it for this year, let the community take it back to its roots as a safe, fun event for everyone with professional organisation. Road closures, a lack of stewards and inadequate crowd control have added to a sense from local people that the event is too big, too uncontrolled and potentially dangerous.”



I never felt unsafe whilst I was in the midst of Splash. Nor did I feel it was potentially dangerous. Mostly when I was in the crowds I felt that people were there just to get on. That is the people who turned up to party were ok bunch. People in large crowds police themselves. Reminds me of programme about managing crowds I listened to a while back. Crowds are seen by authorities as potentially dangerous but in practise they are not.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Foolishly, I assumed that might have actually known something about what happens at Splash. It's never gone on late. And yes, I said the 'party' and not 'the Splash event.'


Oh I get you now. That's fine then; I would be  really pissed off being kept awake by Splash itself but as it's the after party it wouldn't bother me at all. I also assume that Splash didn't create the after party it must be an entity in its own right?
Foolishly, I've only been to Splash during the day to avoid the crowds so clearly I'm not entitled to a viewpoint.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

ash said:


> Oh I get you now. That's fine then; I would be  really pissed off being kept awake by Splash itself but as it's the after party it wouldn't bother me at all. I also assume that Splash didn't create the after party it must be an entity in its own right?
> Foolishly, I've only been to Splash during the day to avoid the crowds so clearly I'm not entitled to a viewpoint.


You're absolutely entitled to your viewpoint over the non existent late night disruption you've never experienced over Splash.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2016)

Brixton Splash

This reads to me that cash strapped Council, hit by drastic governments cuts, is looking at the costs.

Same goes for Met.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2016)

Brixton Splash



> Flagrant drug use,



Oh dear I am appalled. 

What is the world coming to.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Splash
> 
> This reads to me that cash strapped Council, hit by drastic governments cuts, is looking at the costs.
> 
> Same goes for Met.


And still they repeat the same fucking bullshit:


> The annual street festival was set up in 2006 by Ros Griffiths and other prominent Brixtonians as a community run event, celebrating the cultural diversity and history of Brixton


The actual facts: 


> The street festival was the brainchild of former Prince Albert landlord, Pat Clark, who first posted up his plans on the urban75 forums in May 2006, deciding on the name Brixton Splash a few days later. The first festival took place on 13th August 2006 and it celebrated its tenth anniversary last year.


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2016)

Email sent to Ferndale residents:



> Dear Ferndale residents:
> Below is the text of an open community letter which has been sent out by community representatives listed at the end.
> Many Ferndale residents complained about the bad management of the 2015 Brixton Splash event, and the Council took all those into consideration in dealing with the application for a 2016 event, which has been turned down on community safety grounds. The community representative involved have all agreed to work together to plan a safe, community-led event for 2017. If you would like to be involved in those discussions, please just say.
> Regards,
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2016)

Winot said:


> Email sent to Ferndale residents:



I would be interested in seeing what the open community letter said. 

Splash took place in Coldharbour Ward not Ferndale. So wonder what the issue was up in Ferndale.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I would be interested in seeing what the open community letter said.
> 
> Splash took place in Coldharbour Ward not Ferndale. So wonder what the issue was up in Ferndale.


Tunstall Road is in Ferndale. There was quite a big campaign from residents there. It was pretty grim. One guy who tried to stop people pissing in his garden and trashing his neighbour's car ended up relying on a door gate to stop a gang chasing him into his house.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

Just had a read of the defrief on the event.


lack of stewards is an issue that keeps cropping up. Also appears there was little direct communication between the organisers and Council/ Police to deal with problems as the arose on the day. Which is pretty poor show by the organisers. I was steward at the Housing march and we dealt directly with the Police to defuse a few possible confrontations.

Little engagement with the business in the area in run up to event. In particular Brixton Village.

The problem of people setting up food stalls with no permission came up. The organisers did little to stop this. (This happened every year. Particular problem at my old place. Seemed to me that the event organisers did not see it as there problem to deal with.) Even the bona fide food stalls complained about this problem.


----------



## ash (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Just had a read of the defrief on the event.
> 
> 
> lack of stewards is an issue that keeps cropping up. Also appears there was little direct communication between the organisers and Council/ Police to deal with problems as the arose.
> ...


I must admit the food hygiene at some stalls was worrying; massive barrels of chicken marinating in the sun!? The turnover was massive but still looked concerning. As a vegetarian it didn't affect me but didn't look good.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

ash said:


> I must admit the food hygiene at some stalls was worrying; massive barrels of chicken marinating in the sun!? The turnover was massive but still looked concerning. As a vegetarian it didn't affect me but didn't look good.



The Council officers for food said standard was good on the day in the debrief. But complaints from the traders of food stalls set up without permission.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

It would have been useful if Splash organisers had made more effort to provide contacts for the day for residents to deal with any issues.

Impression I got of Splash is that they did not engage with local residents. A lot of people live in central Brixton. Always gets forgotten.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

This from the debrief:



> 8.
> Environmental Health
> 
> Ambassadors were not helpful in closing down rushcroft Square event
> ...



I would say these are issues that occured each year which let the event down for local residents. Not a feeling one could complain on the day about anything. Wonder who the board member was?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

Still think these issues are not insurmountable enough to stop event this year.

Lack of engagement with local residents is the issue for me.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Still think these issues are not insurmountable enough to stop event this year.
> 
> Lack of engagement with local residents is the issue for me.


It also needs to step back from letting itself come across as one almighty, mash-it-up, having it large street party. I'd love to see live music/performance/local talent put more to the front, with a truly diverse set of acts onstage from whimsical to rocking. A sort of musical Country Show, if you will.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2016)

It felt pretty out of control last year.  And the amount of rubbish that hadn't been cleared up by Monday morning was unbelievable.


----------



## superfly101 (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I never felt unsafe whilst I was in the midst of Splash. Nor did I feel it was potentially dangerous. Mostly when I was in the crowds I felt that people were there just to get on. That is the people who turned up to party were ok bunch. People in large crowds police themselves. Reminds me of programme about managing crowds I listened to a while back. Crowds are seen by authorities as potentially dangerous but in practise they are not.



Well bully for you and your disregard for anybody else!

People who have a less socail media awareness might have had to shop or provide for their families on their way home from un-social hours .

Fuck them as long as you can safely party


----------



## Rushy (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Still think these issues are not insurmountable enough to stop event this year.
> 
> Lack of engagement with local residents is the issue for me.


Really? To me it reads more like a catalogue of willful negligence and incompetence. The organisers were complacent and clearly didn't give two shits.

Lambeth, however, are part to blame for not properly assessing or conditioning the application. For instance, the provision of about 15 toilets in total for an event licenced for 15,000 apparently met with their approval simply on account of being an improvement on the provisions the year before. Lambeth blamed too many people turning up but even at the licenced numbers the provisions were woefully inadequate.


----------



## Winot (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I would be interested in seeing what the open community letter said.
> 
> Splash took place in Coldharbour Ward not Ferndale. So wonder what the issue was up in Ferndale.



Sorry, didn't see that bit.  Here it is:



> Dear Friend,
> As you know, the Brixton Splash street festival has been an annual fixture since 2006, when it was set up as a community run event, celebrating the cultural diversity and history of Brixton.
> It is due to the inspiration and commitment of Pat Clark, former landlord of the Prince Albert pub on Coldharbour Lane, social entrepreneur Ros Griffiths and reggae producer Blacker Dread that Brixton Splash came into being.
> We are keen to retain this spirit of community celebration and are heartened by the number of organisations who want to work together to put on another brilliant Splash event.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

superfly101 said:


> Well bully for you and your disregard for anybody else!
> 
> People who have a less socail media awareness might have had to shop or provide for their families on their way home from un-social hours .
> 
> Fuck them as long as you can safely party



What are you going on about? Whats media awareness got to do with it? Today I was out and about and noticed children now seem au fait with smart phones in a way I am not. There is a whole young generation growing up taking social media for granted. Its just part of life now not the preserve of a minority.

I used to live in central Brixton. Its a mixed area of shops, residential and entertainment. I accept that is going to lead to taking a reasonably tolerant attitude to that events like this.

Its a once a year event. Im not a clubber or much of a party animal. But I accept others are.

If you had read my posts I take a critical view of some aspects of Splash but think it should continue.

Its a balance. I have opposed further change of use of shops to bars/ clubs and at times made noise complaints. I have also given advice to other resident groups on planning and licensing in the past.

Hardly show disregard for others and has led me to be in conflict with the entertainment sector in Brixton. Which I have got flack for.

I try to take a middle line on this. Live and let live where possible.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

editor said:


> It also needs to step back from letting itself come across as one almighty, mash-it-up, having it large street party. I'd love to see live music/performance/local talent put more to the front, with a truly diverse set of acts onstage from whimsical to rocking. A sort of musical Country Show, if you will.



The event to compare it to is Brixton Come Together. Which which worked well.Mainly organised by the Latin American community in Brixton.

I know there are people in the Afro Caribbean community who see Splash as taking back Brixton for a day.

The underlying criticisms of Splash are that it does not represent the diversity of Brixton as a place where multiculturalism works in practise from below.

These issues are touchy subjects to deal with. Whilst different groups rub along there are also potential conflicts. 

Nor is there a way to discuss them imo. 

I wonder of the motives of a Labour Council stopping this event. Is it purely about complaints? Or is it they are nervous of what Splash represented?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Really? To me it reads more like a catalogue of willful negligence and incompetence. The organisers were complacent and clearly didn't give two shits.
> 
> Lambeth, however, are part to blame for not properly assessing or conditioning the application. For instance, the provision of about 15 toilets in total for an event licenced for 15,000 apparently met with their approval simply on account of being an improvement on the provisions the year before. Lambeth blamed too many people turning up but even at the licenced numbers the provisions were woefully inadequate.



Fair enough. Notting Hill Carnival gets the same kind of criticism every year. 

 As the report shows a lot of people were coming from outside Brixton to the event. The bit about the Underground Station being under stress with all the people. 

In a city I am not sure what to do about this.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 14, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> As the report shows a lot of people were coming from outside Brixton to the event. The bit about the Underground Station being under stress with all the people.
> 
> In a city I am not sure what to do about this.



Close BrIxton tube for the day and advertise this widely? I wonder how many people would bother coming if it wasn't totally convenient for them?

I was living in trinity gardens for Splash last year and the amount of people pissing in that little mews part on the same side but opposite end of the street from The Trinity was so bad that the residents were talking of gating it off afterwards.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 14, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Close BrIxton tube for the day and advertise this widely? I wonder how many people would bother coming if it wasn't totally convenient for them?
> 
> I was living in trinity gardens for Splash last year and the amount of people pissing in that little mews part on the same side but opposite end of the street from The Trinity was so bad that the residents were talking of gating it off afterwards.



That was my knee-jerk thought but people live and work here and need the tube. Also the buses would be chaotic and the roads would be way worse than previous years. 
Brixton lies on the main road to the south and is also a terminus for the tube so any closures would have a big impact on the rest of south London.


----------



## Ol Nick (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't like Brixton Splash. There's nothing about it that interests me and the physical crush is intimidating as I reach my creaky knees age. But should we cancel it? In 10 years there has been one post-Splash shooting on Brighton Terrace (2008? it was a sunny one), 1 riot (2011), at least two tropical downpours (maybe 3). Every year there's a filthy mess in the streets and the side streets back to a variable high tide mark are covered in piss, vomit and fast food. 

Now I have long long history with piss, vomit and fast food, but I don't think there's any reason to inflict it unconditionally on the residents of central Brxiton. So? Move it out. Find out where the demand and tolerance for this is and have it there. Surely somewhere east or south of the town centre would have the space and inclination to host it. Plus you'd reduce the out-of-towner visitor footprint by making it more local. See the Stockwell Festival for a good template. Though of course they were cancelled too. Merge the two?


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 14, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> I don't like Brixton Splash. There's nothing about it that interests me and the physical crush is intimidating as I reach my creaky knees age. But should we cancel it? In 10 years there has been one post-Splash shooting on Brighton Terrace (2008? it was a sunny one), *1 riot (2011)*, at least two tropical downpours (maybe 3). Every year there's a filthy mess in the streets and the side streets back to a variable high tide mark are covered in piss, vomit and fast food.


I hope you're not trying to blame the riot on Splash! 

On that particular day, Splash had gone fine, and most punters had long since dispersed by the time the rioters descended. In fact one of my main memories of that day is that Rushcroft Road had a number of police cars, trucks, etc, parked there all afternoon - presumably policing Splash. Once the crowds associated with Splash had gone, the police also disappeared. It was several hours later that the rioters turned up, and the police weren't there any more.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 14, 2016)

Well on the upside there are a fair few street parties happening all over Brixton each year. Here's Claverdale Rd in action:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 14, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The event to compare it to is Brixton Come Together. Which which worked well.Mainly organised by the Latin American community in Brixton.
> 
> I know there are people in the Afro Caribbean community who see Splash as taking back Brixton for a day.
> 
> ...



As I've said elsewhere, our "cooperative councillors" don't like anything that they can't control/monetise, or anything that doesn't demographically "improve" their wards. I've said it before, but we need to acknowledge that some of our councillors don't like multi-class, multi-cultural "Old Brixton" with its vast swathes of social housing and poverty, and prefer the idea of a mono-class, less multi-cultural "New Brixton" with less social housing, and more disposable income.
Splash is a damned good reminder of "Old Brixton", and as such is "beyond the pale" to some.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 14, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Fair enough. Notting Hill Carnival gets the same kind of criticism every year.
> 
> As the report shows a lot of people were coming from outside Brixton to the event. The bit about the Underground Station being under stress with all the people.
> 
> In a city I am not sure what to do about this.



TBF, even back when I used to go ('80s), there were usually enough Portaloos and public bogs (plus enterprising locals with buckets in their yards!) that street pissing wasn't a massive problem. Splash seemed to fall down on that at least, last year.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 14, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> As I've said elsewhere, our "cooperative councillors" don't like anything that they can't control/monetise, or anything that doesn't demographically "improve" their wards. I've said it before, but we need to acknowledge that some of our councillors don't like multi-class, multi-cultural "Old Brixton" with its vast swathes of social housing and poverty, and prefer the idea of a mono-class, less multi-cultural "New Brixton" with less social housing, and more disposable income.
> Splash is a damned good reminder of "Old Brixton", and as such is "beyond the pale" to some.



I agree I think this is underlying some of Splash losing license for this year. Our "Progress" Cllrs will not say it in public.


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2016)

If you go to the Splash's website now you can see this, a statement they were planning to release _before _Lambeth announced that there would be no Splash this year.

All sounds very cloak & dagger. And sad. 

http://www.brixtonsplash.org/wp-con...plash-Statement-on-recent-council-meeting.pdf


----------



## Greebo (Feb 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> If you go to the Splash's website now you can see this, a statement they were planning to release _before _Lambeth announced that there would be no Splash this year. <snip>


Thanks for the link.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 15, 2016)

Who's the ex-BS board member going around behind their backs?


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Who's the ex-BS board member going around behind their backs?


Haven't a clue, but from that statement it looks like whoever that person is was the only one actually in the room with the council, as nobody who is actually on the board of Splash turned up.


----------



## aka (Feb 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Who's the ex-BS board member going around behind their backs?


also - who is this mysterious Board of which they speak.  Sadly victims of their own success.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 16, 2016)

Brixton Splash party cancelled after surge in drug-taking and violence

This seems to suggest there are three board members (but I can't see any info on their legal status, or their board members on the splash website, but then have only looked under the 'about' section). There has to be one for them to get the arts council funding for outreach / events work.

edit - also the article is general rubbish.


----------



## bimble (Feb 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Brixton Splash party cancelled after surge in drug-taking and violence
> 
> This seems to suggest there are three board members (but I can't see any info on their legal status, or their board members on the splash website, but then have only looked under the 'about' section). There has to be one for them to get the arts council funding for outreach / events work.



_"The council now wants to install a new management board and recruit a new team of volunteers to plan the 2017 Splash." _
That fits with the cloak & dagger stuff from yesterday (the existing Splash Board's statement that predates Lambeth's decision) doesn't it though.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 16, 2016)

Well it all depends on the legal status and constitution of the current management committee. If they have a constitution, that will prevent the council from putting new members onto their board without member support.


----------



## aka (Feb 16, 2016)

BRIXTON SPLASH - Officers (free information from Companies House)


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

aka said:


> BRIXTON SPLASH - Officers (free information from Companies House)


I see Lee Jasper is firmly back in the fold. I also learnt that Peter St Aubyn is Asher Senator.
Born To Chat: The Asher Senator Story, by John Eden


----------



## alcopop (Feb 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I see Lee Jasper is firmly back in the fold


Er, don't think so
-


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

So, even recently there are a few resigned members.Perhaps the age-old story of splitting the band, then reforming it, excluding a couple of awkward members?


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Er, don't think so
> -.
> 
> He was supposed to have resigned in July 2012 after his exhibition piece on these very forums, by the way, but it sure took him a long time to sign the papers.
> ...


----------



## Sirena (Feb 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, even recently there are a few resigned members.Perhaps the age-old story of splitting the band, then reforming it, excluding a couple of awkward members?


(I've done that a few times in my life with magickal groups.....)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

Sirena said:


> (I've done that a few times in my life with magickal groups.....)



I know.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone know the inside story about the decision to suspend Splash? Which of the long list of problems was the killer? Who forced the decision through?


----------



## Sirena (Feb 16, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone know the inside story about the decision to suspend Splash? Which of the long list of problems was the killer? Who forced the decision through?


Looking at the list of directors (and their resignations) posted above, maybe it was because there was no-one left at HQ....


----------



## Sirena (Feb 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I see Lee Jasper is firmly back in the fold. I also learnt that Peter St Aubyn is Asher Senator.
> Born To Chat: The Asher Senator Story, by John Eden


...and Steve Martin is Blacka Dread...


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 16, 2016)

So just x2 directors legally able to operate?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

Sirena said:


> ...and Steve Martin is Blacka Dread...



I thought that Steve Martin was The Jerk?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2016)

Sirena said:


> ...and Steve Martin is Blacka Dread...


I wonder if he's out of jail yet... Only if he got let out early... Otherwise due out end of this year


----------



## aka (Feb 16, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I wonder if he's out of jail yet... Only if he got let out early... Otherwise due out end of this year


so basically a shambles.  and we wonder why LBL want to reboot.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

aka said:


> so basically a shambles.  and we wonder why LBL want to reboot.


I suspect the "reboot" - if it ever materialises - will be a very different affair to any of the last few Splash events.


----------



## aka (Feb 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I suspect the "reboot" - if it ever materialises - will be a very different affair to any of the last few Splash events.


The first few Splashes were great, the latter were rubbish.  overcrowded, intimidating (to some), too many poor quality sound systems, mucho sound system clash, crappy PA's, too few toilets, etc.
When I said they were 'victims of their own success', I meant that they (organisers) didn't (and couldn't) plan for the amount of tourists arriving in to town.....

hopefully the reboot takes it back to its roots.


----------



## bimble (Feb 16, 2016)

aka said:


> hopefully the reboot takes it back to its roots.


Can't think of any way in which that could possibly happen, can you? 
Unless time machine, or a barrier where everyone has to bring along a recent bill as proof of address to be allowed in.


----------



## bimble (Feb 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Who's the ex-BS board member going around behind their backs?


Could it be that Lee Japser is the person who was at the recent meeting with the council ?
(I haven't a clue am just guessing, but from the link above it seems he was very seriously on the case about the financing side of Splash, which Lambeth would like).


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

aka said:


> The first few Splashes were great, the latter were rubbish.  overcrowded, intimidating (to some), too many poor quality sound systems, mucho sound system clash, crappy PA's, too few toilets, etc.
> When I said they were 'victims of their own success', I meant that they (organisers) didn't (and couldn't) plan for the amount of tourists arriving in to town.....
> 
> hopefully the reboot takes it back to its roots.


With the nu-council running it? LOL!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 16, 2016)

Some random photos from the first Splash back in 2006. It pissed it down soon after these were taken.

I can't ever see Splash going back to the original roots. It's pretty much the same for everything in life. Enjoy it whilst it is there, and then move on and find or start something new.

I'll miss the Splash of 2006 and possibly up to around 2010. The past couple of years weren't a great deal of fun to be honest.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> Could it be that Lee Japser is the person who was at the recent meeting with the council ?
> (I haven't a clue am just guessing, but from the link above it seems he was very seriously on the case about the financing side of Splash, which Lambeth would like).


I wondered that but noticed a tweet from him slagging the council so assumed not. Then again, the man plays the game so who knows!


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 16, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I wonder if he's out of jail yet... Only if he got let out early... Otherwise due out end of this year


He's been out for a few months but nobody seems to have seen him in Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> Could it be that Lee Japser is the person who was at the recent meeting with the council ?
> (I haven't a clue am just guessing, but from the link above it seems he was very seriously on the case about the financing side of Splash, which Lambeth would like).



Lee is much to honourable to suck up to the council, surely?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

editor said:


> With the nu-council running it? LOL!



With Tricky Skills ' nemesis Cllr Hopkins in the driving seat.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> With Tricky Skills ' nemesis Cllr Hopkins in the driving seat.



Third Way car crash, Comrade.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> With Tricky Skills ' nemesis Cllr Hopkins in the driving seat.


Pulled pork everywhere!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Third Way car crash, Comrade.



One can't stand in the way of Progress!
Speaking of which, have you got your Labour Party membership yet, or is BigJobbie still putting the kybosh on it?


----------



## Sirena (Feb 17, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I wonder if he's out of jail yet... Only if he got let out early... Otherwise due out end of this year


He's been out these 4 months.  He didn't enjoy it one bit!


----------



## shygirl (Feb 17, 2016)

bimble said:


> Could it be that Lee Japser is the person who was at the recent meeting with the council ?
> (I haven't a clue am just guessing, but from the link above it seems he was very seriously on the case about the financing side of Splash, which Lambeth would like).



I would guess it's someone who claims to be one of the original founding members of Splash.  Someone who has ALWAYS looked out for their own personal interests.  Ironically, if it is the person I think it is, the local authority and the police were dubious about allowing them to continue in their role, as it was alleged they'd been quoting one set of figures to the LA and another to the Police, in an attempt to get both parties to contribute more.  And now the fucking LA and police are gonna do business with them again?!!  Words fail me.......


----------



## shygirl (Feb 17, 2016)

I do believe that Splash is being pulled partly because the LA don't want to go upsetting the new, well-heeled residents of Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2016)

The name that crops up on the news reports is Ros Griffiths:




> Ros Griffiths, who helped found the festival but stepped aside in 2010, said she hoped the postponement would allow a fresh start.



Brixton Splash party cancelled after surge in drug-taking and violence

Significantly notice how she is quoted as saying "we":



> “Last year the local reaction was that it has lost direction,” she told the Evening Standard. “Traders were complaining, residents were complaining and there was a problem. The event got too big and moved away from what it was meant to be about. This year’s event has been put on pause to be reviewed and planned for 2017. We want it to be the centrepiece in everyone’s social diary next summer.”
> 
> The council is recruiting a new team of volunteers to plan the 2017 Splash. And you’ll have to go to carnival this year.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2016)

Could be that the Council is going to bypass the original Splash organisation and run the event itself?

A job for its events team?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Could be that the Council is going to bypass the original Splash organisation and run the event itself?
> 
> A job for its events team?


I can see it being turned into one big glossy advert for extra-vibrant nu-Brixton, with more artisans than a craft convention.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2016)

I think what Splash really really needs is more food stalls


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 17, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Could be that the Council is going to bypass the original Splash organisation and run the event itself?
> 
> A job for its events team?



I don't think they'll do anything for free (thinking of canceling bonfire night) and I can't see how they could make money from Splash so I suspect they wont want to do it themselves


----------



## shygirl (Feb 17, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The name that crops up on the news reports is Ros Griffiths:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The name that crops up on the news reports is *Ros Griffiths:*
> ...
> Significantly notice how she is quoted as saying "we":






*... just how much public money has been milked to promote coonery at the expense of growing awareness of Emancipation Day celebrations? *​


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *... just how much public money has been milked to promote coonery at the expense of growing awareness of Emancipation Day celebrations? *​


I think you'd better explain this 'coonery' comment. Quickly.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2016)

Gramsci  is this as hideously, unacceptably racist as it sounds or am I missing something? 
If so the ban button is going to be struck with maximum force

GarveyLives  - explain this now please.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Gramsci  is this as hideously, unacceptably racist as it sounds or am I missing something?
> If so the ban button is going to be struck with maximum force
> 
> GarveyLives  - explain this now please.



I have only just got in and been catching up on Urban. 

Still trying to work out what on earth GarveyLives is going on about. Or what relevance it has to this thread.

Certainly do not like the C worked being used on here.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 18, 2016)

I Googled it when I saw it. Couldn't work out if it was racist or black power thing. Glad everyone else appears as confused as I.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 19, 2016)

Coonery:   Acting in such a manner as to perpetuate black stereotypes in society such as music videos solely about cars, money and women.  Term used within the African-Caribeann community, mainly in US.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 19, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *... just how much public money has been milked to promote coonery at the expense of growing awareness of Emancipation Day celebrations? *​





GarveyLives, can you tell me more about the Emancipation celebrations?


----------



## bimble (Feb 19, 2016)

hmm.
Save Brixton Splash


& here's Ros Griffiths talking to the bbc about the whole thing.
Brixton Splash on the BBC | Brixton Splash


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> & here's Ros Griffiths talking to the bbc about the whole thing.
> Brixton Splash on the BBC | Brixton Splash



She does not say much why it should be closed down.

Interesting the vox pops they interview ( all ages I notice) were pretty positive about it. None said that there was a lack of respect.


----------



## Hubert Mensh (Feb 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Gramsci  is this as hideously, unacceptably racist as it sounds or am I missing something?
> If so the ban button is going to be struck with maximum force
> 
> GarveyLives  - explain this now please.



I shouldnt argue with an Editor for my first post but...

Why do you think its alright to use the "R" word (Racist) for this Lady but wont talk about the elephant in the room:
Brixton Splash is full of Blacks (Youth & Old) and it scared the shit out the establishment to have too much black peoples at the same time at the same place.



EastEnder said:


> I've loved Brixton Splash in the past, but last year's was a bit OTT. I wandered down for a short while but couldn't actually get anywhere, see anything or meet up with anyone. It was way beyond crowded. Shame as it's been great before - fingers crossed for 2017.



so lets hope no one turn up at the next events and we will call it a success? This is not a close events so people will turn up AND ITS GOOD! you just have to adjust the logistic.
Why would you closed an event who bring money and a new image to the area. More than 30 000 peoples, Drinking, Eating, filling the restaurant and clubs after dark, is that bad for business? Lambeth Country Show is crowded, Clapham will host (private) festival  on the common but... its not the same crowd.  

I enjoyed the last Events for few hours (my kids hate it so I was alone!) and I loved the interaction between the Black community and the eclectic crowds of revellers dancing on house music in electric avenue.

This is the last date on the calendar where the pre-Brixton Village crowd can gather and party to the sound who made Brixton famous. Yeah, no more Blackadread and Red Records blasting BLACK music for the passer-by. No more MASS Club, no more Fridge Bar. I was a minicab 3 years ago, and when tourists was asking me where could they listen to reggae in Brixton, I was embarrassed... nowhere.

Street party (or family party, if you prefer) are going to be noisy, bring unwanted aspect but you supposed to deal with this like any event organiser. What is too much people or what is a lot of people?, Did you try to go to the carnaval at pop Brixton? the queue was phenomenal so I guess they shouldn't do it next year. Splash was a success, not a failure and lambeth is not trying to help Splash to manage this success but just try to shut them down as a reward.

I arrived in Brixton 20 years ago and people (Black, White and others) who liked the place enjoyed the multicultural aspect but mostly the Afro-Caribbean aspect.

So you can talk about this lady or about Jasper but MOST BLACK PEOPLE BRIXTON, think about the same think: gentrification, ethnic cleansing (ouch) but we dont want to be associated with the dumb peoples who called everyone racists, so its a tight line.
The cancellation of Brixton Splash is just another part of this agenda (I didnt say conspiracy, thank you) 

So please dont use words like "hideously, unacceptably racist" for this lady, if you can hold back for all the people who could fit the description

PS: I like sex, Drugs, Rock,n,Roll, Ignorant Rap and... cooning so this lLady might not like me very much but...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2016)

Hubert Mensh said:


> I was a minicab 3 years ago



I always wondered what the the Autobot  community thought of splash.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 21, 2016)

Hubert Mensh said:


> Why do you think its alright to use the "R" word (Racist) for this Lady.



Erm.....he didn't use it for 'this lady'


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 22, 2016)

For the record, the Splash founders were Pat of the Albert and Tony Fab. The first meeting about Splash was those two plus two police officers. Other 'founders' came on board after that, as Tony can confirm if anyone asks him.


----------



## aka (Feb 22, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> For the record, the Splash founders were Pat of the Albert and Tony Fab. The first meeting about Splash was those two plus two police officers. Other 'founders' came on board after that, as Tony can confirm if anyone asks him.


"victory is claimed by all, failure to one alone"


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

aka said:


> "victory is claimed by all, failure to one alone"


Not entirely sure how that applies to Splash but it did royally piss me off the way the board consistently tried to misrepresent the facts about how the event started and grab all the credit for themselves.


----------



## aka (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Not entirely sure how that applies to Splash but it did royally piss me off the way the board consistently tried to misrepresent the facts about how the event started and grab all the credit for themselves.


it's a rough translation from a part of (the) Agricola by Tacitus,  which is a book about his father in law (Gnaeus Julius Agricola).  it's probably the origin of the assertion that if something is a success a bunch of people claim it,  and if it's a fuck up then just one person usually gets the blame.  also known as "success has many (100) fathers,  failure is an orphan"


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

Is it really necessary too publish my home address. Yes i know it variously available but Im a uncomfortable with it and it place my family in a vulnerable position. I'll be publishing my views on Brixton Splash shortly, but of we could remove my home address Id be grateful.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Not entirely sure how that applies to Splash but it did royally piss me off the way the board consistently tried to misrepresent the facts about how the event started and grab all the credit for themselves.



Consistently? When were these consistent misrepresentations? It was brought to our attention at the time and we amended our narrative accordingly. The only one who appears consistently offended is you.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> Could it be that Lee Japser is the person who was at the recent meeting with the council ?
> (I haven't a clue am just guessing, but from the link above it seems he was very seriously on the case about the financing side of Splash, which Lambeth would like).


Nope I were'nt there.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Consistently? When were these consistent misrepresentations? It was brought to our attention at the time and use amended. The only one who appears consistently offended is you.


Yes, consistently. It was pointed out to the board many times and nothing changed for a long time, with the dishonest, airbrushed version continuing to be presented on the website. It's all very well documented, btw.

Brixton Splash continues to airbrush its founder from the event’s history
Brixton Splash continues to airbrush its founder from history (160 post thread)


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh, we'll see...
> 
> He was supposed to have resigned in July 2012 after his exhibition piece on these very forums, by the way, but it sure took him a long time to sign the papers.
> 
> Lee Jasper resigns as Chair of Brixton Splash



I stepped down as Chair not a Board member.  Id like to do a live podcast interview with you. You have such strong opinions about me I think its time we had a public debate on line.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes, consistently. It was pointed out to the board many times and nothing changed for a long time, with the dishonest, airbrushed version continuing to be presented on the website. It's all very well documented, btw.
> 
> Brixton Splash continues to airbrush its founder from the event’s history
> Brixton Splash continues to airbrush its founder from history


 That one instance. Wheres the rest ?


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

You were and indeed are the only one to complain period.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> That one instance. Wheres the rest ?


If you're incapable of reading the content of the links, then there's no point bothering with this discussion. The facts are there, and you are wrong.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Er, don't think so-


Can we delete this please.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You were and indeed are the only one to complain period.


List the years that Pat's name appeared on the Brixton Splash website. Can you do that?


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

I simply raise the issue  to point out that you are entirely wrong and prosecuting what appears to be largely personal agenda. Let it go ...


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> If you're incapable of reading the content of the links, then there's no point bothering with this discussion. The facts are there, and you are wrong.



One article posted twice? Is that it?  And all an ancient rehash of a debate nobody but you is interested in. Sad really...


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I simply raise the issue  to point that you are entirely wrong and prosecuting what appears to be largely personal agenda. Let it go ...


Not personal just factual. So, again, I ask you: can you list the years that Pat's name appeared on the Brixton Splash website, please?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> One article posted twice? Is that it?  And all an ancient rehash of a debate nobody but you is interested in. Sad really...


You're not even reading anything are you? One is a separate article, the other is a 160 post thread, with many contributions from other posters.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

You can ask all you like. You raised it. It was dealt with. End of. Let it go...


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

160 post thread of you repeating yourself adnauseum...let it go. Its embarrasing..


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

Mr Editor are you not responding to my request to remove my address from this thread then?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Can we delete this please.



Unfortunately, as you will be well aware; holding a registered role in a limited company means that your personal data is available to the public via the Companies House website. Deleting it from here, still doesn't remove it from the internet.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Unfortunately, as you will be well aware; holding a registered role in a limited company means that your personal data is available to the public via the Companies House website. Deleting it from here, still doesn't remove it from the internet.



True, however I know other members personal details are listed on other sites for the same or similar reasons but we don't allow them to be posted around the forums do we?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2016)

Fair point.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Unfortunately, as you will be well aware; holding a registered role in a limited company means that your personal data is available to the public via the Companies House website. Deleting it from here, still doesn't remove it from the internet.


I think I conceded as much in my request where I asked for it to be taken down.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2016)

*


snowy_again said:



			Fair point.
		
Click to expand...


*
It's in the FAQs;

*Legal stuff and Privacy*

Libel/defamation. There are civil and criminal laws against certain forms of speech like libel, defamation of character, harassment and threats. Please contact us if you see any such content. It is the prerogative of any poster who feels any laws have been violated to pursue legal action. Posters are responsible for what they post, and should realise there may be serious consequences for illegal behaviour.
Suicide threats/threats of violence: The admin at urban75 will *always* contact a poster's ISP if we think there's the remotest chance that they may come to harm/harm others.
*Privacy. Please respect people's privacy and refrain from posting up any personal details without their permission.* Remember that anyone can read these boards so never give out any personal details you're uncomfortable sharing with the world and never take people at face value: there's some right dodgy types out there. Please notify the mods if you are being hassled. Do not piss about with user names or refer to people by their real names (unless they already appear in their user name, of course).
Private Conversations (PCs). It is not acceptable to post up the contents of a private conversation on the boards. Anyone using the PC facility to send out abusive, threatening or spamming messages can expect a warning/ban. Please report dodgy PCs to the mods using the Report option under the PC.
Cookies. See the Urban75 Cookies page for more info on the use of cookies on Urban75
Terms of Service and Rules | urban75 forums


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2016)

Ah well, if it's in the rules it should have been taken down by a moderator when it was originally posted.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 7, 2016)

Seems a reasonable request. Just take it down and carry on, no?


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> *
> *
> It's in the FAQs;
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Can we delete this please.



*Legal stuff and Privacy*

Libel/defamation. There are civil and criminal laws against certain forms of speech like libel, defamation of character, harassment and threats. Please contact us if you see any such content. It is the prerogative of any poster who feels any laws have been violated to pursue legal action. Posters are responsible for what they post, and should realise there may be serious consequences for illegal behaviour.
Suicide threats/threats of violence: The admin at urban75 will *always* contact a poster's ISP if we think there's the remotest chance that they may come to harm/harm others.
*Privacy. Please respect people's privacy and refrain from posting up any personal details without their permission.* Remember that anyone can read these boards so never give out any personal details you're uncomfortable sharing with the world and never take people at face value: there's some right dodgy types out there. Please notify the mods if you are being hassled. Do not piss about with user names or refer to people by their real names (unless they already appear in their user name, of course).
Private Conversations (PCs). It is not acceptable to post up the contents of a private conversation on the boards. Anyone using the PC facility to send out abusive, threatening or spamming messages can expect a warning/ban. Please report dodgy PCs to the mods using the Report option under the PC.
Cookies. See the Urban75 Cookies page for more info on the use of cookies on Urban75
Terms of Service and Rules | urban75 forums


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Mr Editor are you not responding to my request to remove my address from this thread then?


Because I was out in Brixton and thus unable to immediately comply to your demands.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> You can ask all you like. You raised it. It was dealt with. End of. Let it go...


Spoken like a true slippery politician.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Spoken like a true slippery politician.


 Politician? You're confused son Im a community activist ask anybody.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Because I was out in Brixton and thus unable to immediately comply to your demands.



Well you're back now and my 'demands' as you put it are simply a request to apply your own rules.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Well you're back now and my 'demands' as you put it are simply a request to apply your own rules.





Lee Japser said:


> Is it really necessary too publish my home address. Yes i know it variously available but Im a uncomfortable with it and it place my family in a vulnerable position. I'll be publishing my views on Brixton Splash shortly, but of we could remove my home address Id be grateful.



Your address is freely available via a quick Google of "Companies House Lee Jasper", as has been the case for the past 17 (seventeen) years. You can, of course, apply for the information to be removed if you genuinely feel "at serious risk of violence or intimidation".


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Your address is freely available via a quick Google of "Companies House Lee Jasper", as has been the case for the past 17 (seventeen) years. You can, of course, apply for the information to be removed if you genuinely feel "at serious risk of violence or intimidation".



Posting up personal info is against the FAQs of this forum. Ed has now taken it down for that reason.


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Posting up personal info is against the FAQs of this forum. Ed has now taken it down for that reason.



Many thanks. Appreciated.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Politician? You're confused son Im a community activist ask anybody.


You're also being highly selective with the truth regarding Splash airbrushing its founder out of existence. That's why you're unable to answer my simple question regarding how many times his name has appeared on the official site from 2006 onwards.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Politician? You're confused son Im a community activist ask anybody.



From wikipedia: "Jasper was selected as Respect's candidate for the Croydon North by-election on 29 November 2012. Attracting only 2.9% of the vote, he lost his deposit."

Surely people who stand as candidates for political parties are politicians ?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't want to get involved here too much, but its not just about his name, it was also about his original vision for the event too, wasn't it? Pretty sure Ive read on this thread that people feel that has changed also, and similarly been airbrushed out?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I stepped down as Chair not a Board member.  Id like to do a live podcast interview with you. You have such strong opinions about me I think its time we had a public debate on line.



Although worth noting that LJ did resign as a director of Splash on 16 December 2014.

Something worth discussing in the podcast perhaps - the crowdfunding effort ( gogetfunding.com/save-brixton-splash/ ) has so far raised £69 towards the £100,000 target. Based on this, there doesn't seem to be much grassroots support for Splash.


----------



## bimble (Mar 7, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> the crowdfunding effort ( gogetfunding.com/save-brixton-splash/ ) has so far raised £69 towards the £100,000 target. Based on this, there doesn't seem to be much grassroots support for Splash.



Don't know about anyone else but as an enthusiastic local punter what i feel is very confused about what's actually going on, what is the real reason why it got cancelled this year, will it ever come back, whether there is still a functioning board of directors or anyone in charge at all, and how to help if there's even anything going on to help with.
Splash's website is no help at all (it's still counting down to 2016's festival). I did email a few weeks ago asking how someone could help the effort to see it reappear in 2017 and got no answer so far. Looks like a very divided and confusing sort of shambles at the moment but I reckon lots of people would want to help if/ when things become a bit clearer.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 7, 2016)

The live podcast idea is a fine one. Perhaps it could be pay per view and help raise funds towards the 2017 event?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> Although worth noting that LJ did resign as a director of Splash on 16 December 2014.
> 
> Something worth discussing in the podcast perhaps - the crowdfunding effort ( gogetfunding.com/save-brixton-splash/ ) has so far raised £69 towards the £100,000 target. Based on this, there doesn't seem to be much grassroots support for Splash.


I've no interest in a playing any part in any podcast of any kind - I don't 'do' podcasts - and given the improbability of many people being remotely interested in the thoughts of me and Mr Jasper on this topic, it would seem a colossal waste of time and energy.

I certainly can't summon up the energy or interest to ask him anything other than the one question I've asked him three times, which he has refused to answer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> I simply raise the issue  to point out that you are entirely wrong and prosecuting what appears to be largely personal agenda. Let it go ...



Most people, engaging in a little reflexivity, would have thought twice about posting that.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 7, 2016)

A live discussion sounds like a great idea. At the end, we could all vote, then one of you is ejected from U75


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2016)

Lee Japser said:


> Politician? You're confused son Im a community activist ask anybody.



"Son"?
He's your age, and unless you're actually a generation older than him,then calling him son (unless you're a Cockney) is patronising.
As for "community activist", aren't we all? Most of us haven't worked for Ken, granted...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> A live discussion sounds like a great idea. At the end, we could all vote, then one of you is ejected from U75



Perhaps we could have one where the consequence is *you* being ejected?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> From wikipedia: "Jasper was selected as Respect's candidate for the Croydon North by-election on 29 November 2012. Attracting only 2.9% of the vote, he lost his deposit."
> 
> Surely people who stand as candidates for political parties are politicians ?



Respect is a political party? 
There was I thinking they were first a Swappie front, then Galloway's figleaf for remaining in electoral politics, once Yaqoob _et al_ walked.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 7, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Perhaps we could have one where the consequence is *you* being ejected?



Nah, not feeling that. Silly suggestion really


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2016)

bimble said:


> Don't know about anyone else but as an enthusiastic local punter what i feel is very confused about what's actually going on, .



Looking at the Lambeth Press release it signed by several leading Afro Caribbean community activists- Devon and Paul Reid for example.

Its confusing as it also about divisions in the local Afro Caribbean community.

Brixton Splash – open letter


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Looking at the Lambeth Press release it signed by several leading Afro Caribbean community activists- Devon and Paul Reid for example.
> 
> Its confusing as it also about divisions in the local Afro Caribbean community.
> 
> Brixton Splash – open letter


Blimey. Pat has finally got a credit!


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Looking at the Lambeth Press release it signed by several leading Afro Caribbean community activists- Devon and Paul Reid for example.
> 
> Its confusing as it also about divisions in the local Afro Caribbean community.
> 
> Brixton Splash – open letter



I understand the desire to stop the massively overcrowded tourist juggernaut, regroup and somehow bring it back to what it once was but really don't get _how_ that can happen, unless you somehow strictly enforce a locals only admission policy into Brixton for the day.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 12, 2016)

*Why on earth does Brixton need this?*​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 12, 2016)

What local characters? Frivolity? vibrancy? Comedy?


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2016)

Lambeth's (awful) e-newsletter arrived in my inbox & has a link to this, the 'debrief' / aftermath of last years Splash.
http://www.eventlambeth.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Brixton-Splash-2015-Debrief-Minutes.pdf?utm_source=Sign-Up.to&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=17118-329117-theBALANCE+Issue+15:+March+2016

Looks like total diosconnect btwn Lambeth & Splash board. "Disappointing to see Ambassadors smoking cannabis." and so on .


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 16, 2016)

bimble said:


> "Disappointing to see Ambassadors smoking cannabis." and so on .


I'd rather they injected it directly into their eyeballs like everyone else.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2016)

bimble said:


> I understand the desire to stop the massively overcrowded tourist juggernaut, regroup and somehow bring it back to what it once was but really don't get _how_ that can happen, unless you somehow strictly enforce a locals only admission policy into Brixton for the day.



What I meant in my original post was to suggest that a factor in the demise of Splash is due to rivalry between different community activists in the Afro Caribbean community. Which is unrelated to what actually did or did not happen at last years Splash.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

The crowdfunding campaign to 'Save Brixton Splash' seems to be struggling:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2016)

editor said:


> The crowdfunding campaign to 'Save Brixton Splash' seems to be struggling:
> 
> View attachment 87062




They could do with being a bit clearer about what they're actually going to do with the cash if they want people to stump up. How will donating actually help make sure the event goes ahead next year, seeing as it looks to be a licencing issue they have?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 19, 2016)

Brixton Splash 2017: http://www.brixtonsplashfestival.com/ (sign up for info)


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Brixton Splash 2017: http://www.brixtonsplashfestival.com/ (sign up for info)


I don't think the email form is working.

The domain name has been registered by Ros Griffiths .


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 10, 2016)

More gentrifiers complaining about gentrification:

Revellers hit out at 'gentrification' on weekend of cancelled Brixton Splash street party (click for more)


----------



## teuchter (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, more accurately, Evening Standard quote one person off of twitter blaming it on gentrification.

Top notch journalism. Look at this bit:

 

Amazing work. The gap between "real" and satire news websites narrows by the day.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2020)

Does anyone know of a good written history of Splash in all its gory detail?
editor ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Does anyone know of a good written history of Splash in all its gory detail?
> editor ?



There's a thread on here somewhere.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Does anyone know of a good written history of Splash in all its gory detail?
> editor ?


It's pretty well documented on Brixton Buzz via several posts


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Does anyone know of a good written history of Splash in all its gory detail?
> editor ?



This article sums it up:









						Brixton Splash to Brixton Wave: a tale of ego, incompetence and a misguided Lambeth Council
					

And so farewell Brixton Wave. You promised plenty of Nu Brixton bluff, then went AWOL before bailing out with only days to spare.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




What always rankles with me is the airbrushing of Pat Clark at the time the popular landlord of the Prince Albert. He started Brixton Splash.









						Coldharbour Lane Party.. .. looking for volunteers
					

Lambeth Council have graciously allowed us to close Coldharbour Lane from K.F.C down to the Dogstar on bank holiday monday (29th) for a street party.. the idea behind it is to show to the media, potential new buisness etc that Brixton is not all about drug dealers, people getting mugged, and the...




					www.urban75.net
				




Fortunately the editor  kept the relevant thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2020)

Basically what happened with the later Brixton Splash was power struggle between different factions of local Black community leaders.

Ros Griffiths was liked by New Labour. Lee Jasper who became part of later Brixton Splash wasn't.

Pat Clark who started Brixton Splash was white so was airbrushed out of it. Did not fit later narrative of how Brixton Splash originated.


----------

